# iPad Pro Magic Keyboard trackpad inactif



## RomanYeager (3 Mai 2020)

Salut à tous,

j’ai reçu le Magic Keyboard pour iPad le jour de sa sortie et j’en étais bien fière ! C’est un accessoire qui change le vie sur iPad Pro (le mien est un 2018 12 pouces)
Seulement voila, hier soir tout allait bien, je programme ma journée dans le calendrier à l’aide du clavier et du trackpad et je me couche. 
Ce matin, le trackpad refuse de fonctionner (aucune réponse pour déplacement, clic, clic secondaire), j’ai rebooter la tablette, tenter de connecté et déconnecté l’iPad de son support, de l’enlever de la charge, de connecter une souris et de la déconnecter. Mais rien ne fonctionne, le clavier est parfaitement fonctionnel depuis le début mais le trackpad ne répond plus.

Si certains ont eu a faire à ce genre de soucis je suis preneur de solution ! 

Merci !


----------



## RomanYeager (4 Mai 2020)

Et bien sans rien faire, après etre resté fermé toute la journée, la trackpad est de retour...


----------



## HC_FR (5 Mai 2020)

RomanYeager a dit:


> Et bien sans rien faire, après etre resté fermé toute la journée, la trackpad est de retour...


Intéressant et bizarre à la fois comme problème.. Je ne vois pas exactement quelle pourrait être la cause, tu as essayé de contacter l'assistance Apple pour avoir des solutions ? D'ailleurs j'en profite pour te demander si tu ne trouves pas cela trop gênant de ne plus pouvoir utiliser ton iPad en mode "tablette" sans être obligé de retirer l'iPad du Magic keyboard?


----------



## romaing34 (7 Mai 2020)

Je peux répondre sur le dernier point (avec un modèle 11’ choisi précisément pour faciliter le mode portrait à bout de bras) : Il est très facile de détacher l’iPad du clavier pour l’utiliser en mode tablette, mais du coup il se retrouve tout nu sans protection.

Du peu de recul que j’en ai pour le moment, je trouve que ça change pas mal les usages mine de rien ; là où je prenais tout le temps l’iPad, j’ai tendance à utiliser l’iPhone parce que plus rapide et pratique que de devoir sortir l’iPad du clavier.

pour mon usage (trimballer tous les jours au bureau ou chez le client) je pourrais faire l’impasse sur le MacBook Air et n’embarquer que l’iPad et le magic Keyboard.

Par contre une fois rentré à la maison de fortes chances qu’il retrouve sa cover folio (heureusementavec les aimants le swap est très rapide à faire).

Tout ça a quand même un coût non négligeable. Si la frappe longue n’est pas un besoin quotidien important, autant faire l’impasse sur le Magic Keyboard je pense et utiliser un clavier Bluetooth avec ou sans souris.


----------



## HC_FR (7 Mai 2020)

romaing34 a dit:


> Je peux répondre sur le dernier point (avec un modèle 11’ choisi précisément pour faciliter le mode portrait à bout de bras) : Il est très facile de détacher l’iPad du clavier pour l’utiliser en mode tablette, mais du coup il se retrouve tout nu sans protection.
> 
> Du peu de recul que j’en ai pour le moment, je trouve que ça change pas mal les usages mine de rien ; là où je prenais tout le temps l’iPad, j’ai tendance à utiliser l’iPhone parce que plus rapide et pratique que de devoir sortir l’iPad du clavier.
> 
> ...


Merci de ton retour d'expérience et c'est vrai que c'est un nouveau mode d'utilisation à prendre en compte ! 

Je me suis quand même tenté et je l'ai commandé (la version 12,9 pouces sinon ce n'est pas marrant pour le porte-monnaie aha) car ce sera pour mes études de droit donc il fait quand même que je sois avec quelque chose d'agréable pour la prise de notes ^^


----------



## romaing34 (7 Mai 2020)

HC_FR a dit:


> Merci de ton retour d'expérience et c'est vrai que c'est un nouveau mode d'utilisation à prendre en compte !
> 
> Je me suis quand même tenté et je l'ai commandé (la version 12,9 pouces sinon ce n'est pas marrant pour le porte-monnaie aha) car ce sera pour mes études de droit donc il fait quand même que je sois avec quelque chose d'agréable pour la prise de notes ^^



De mon temps on trimballait un netbook (pour l’autonomie, les prises de courant étaient un concept à Montpellier) et les Dalloz, j’espère que côté numérisation des codes ils se sont améliorés


----------

